# Honda Rancher ES starting problems



## hiawassee1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, I am having an issue with my 4 wheeler.  It will not start, just hear the clicking in the back by the battery, but will not always turn over.  I charged the battery, and just got done replacing the starter, which I thought was the problem, but it is still doing the same thing as before replacing the starter.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what else it might be.  Trying to get this figured out quickly, with deer season coming up.
J.R.
706-781-five four three two


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 12, 2013)

Any corrosion on the battery terminals?  

Just sounds like battery issues to me.  You gotta spare battery you can try in place of the other?


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 12, 2013)

No, no spare battery, doesnt drag or anything when it does decide to fire.  Buddy suggested the solenoid, could that possibly be it


----------



## devin25gun (Sep 12, 2013)

Solenoid right behind the battery which is square and has the positive wire of battery going to it and other wire going to the starter.  See if you can jump across the solenoid with a wire with key on and will tell you if its good or not.  Also check for corrosion on solenoid posts or possible bad ground wires..


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 12, 2013)

Another culprit could be the neutral lock out switch which is inside the motor. Mine went out and i found a wiring diagram on the net which bypassed it. Now it starts in any gear but starts.
Real simple crossing two wires near the battery.
The most common cause is the temp sensor on the bottom of the motor gets wire ripped off or damaged and oil gets hot killing the internal switch.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 12, 2013)

Many batterys go bad after time. Especially once it sits for awhile. I use maintainers on mine. It may not be taking a charge. Need to find this out first before the others. Do you have a tester? Most digital feeders now have a meter on the display. They are good enough for most testing


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 15, 2013)

ordered a new solenoid, hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2013)

Any luck


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 27, 2013)

It was the solenoid, put the new one on and off she went.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know, we learned from your experience


----------

